# Rosie..............



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful sweet Rosie, so glad she has found a loving forever home. 


Thank you YGRR for all you do for these wonderful Goldens.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

So glad she has found a forever home!


----------

